# New WCS Seatpost



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

HI all, I'm considering purchasing a new WCS carbon seatpost, or perhaps the superlogic. Would the 1 bolt be ok for my weight, about 185 lbs or should I stick to the 2 bolt? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

You'd be fine with a 1-Bolt. You'd be even finer with a Superlogic 1-Bolt. Just make sure it's tightened to the appropriate specification.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi RD,

What is the weight difference between the wet black and plain black seatpost? And the wet black and plain black 120mm stem? I have used, and loved WCS bars, stems, and seatposts for years.  

My beast, don't wory I just bought a WCS seatpost, just waiting for it to get here.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Ralph,

Beautiful bike! Looks like you've got a pretty light setup going on there so I can understand the weight question. However the weight difference between wet black versus BB black is pretty minimal, if at all noticable. We're talking about 3-4 grams on a seatpost and 1-2 grams on a stem. Definitely not enough to make any significant impact on the weight of that bike. Thanks for the great feedback, we really appreciate you riding and supporting the brand!


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

The one bolt will be fine. I have a wcs 1 bolt on my mtb and it works great.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

G'day RD,

Here is some updated pics of the bike (with training wheels) with new WCS post, went for a short ride today:thumbsup: , now because of work it's 3 weeks off it!!!:cryin: :mad2: :cryin: :mad2: 

Tell the boys at work I luv their products, keep up the good work!!:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good Ralph! Thanks for the feedback and the cool pics. If work is making you travel too much, you could always get a Ritchey Breakaway frame and take your bike with you!


----------

